# Trudnoća i porod > Nakon poroda >  Savjet ili Vaše iskustvo

## felicija

Pozdrav drage forumašice!
Ne znam gdje otvoriti ovu temu budući je problem o kojemu ču pisati kompleksan. Naime moja draga prijateljica rodila je 31.10. u 37.tjednu trudnoče bembolina Duju. Rodila je na zadak prirodnim putem što je šokiralo i babicu jer nije imala pojma da je beba na zadak (nisu joj radili uz po dolasku u rađaonu  :Rolling Eyes: ) . Beba nije odmah zaplakala i odmah su ga odnjeli na JIL novorođenčadi. Prvi problem je taj što su babice bile izrazito neugodne prema njoj jer kao ona je trebala znati kako je beba postavljena :Evil or Very Mad:  i nakon poroda nitko joj se nije obratio da ju pita treba li kakvu pomoć(svi koji su to doživjeli znaju koliko ti znaći  lijepa rijeć kada ti je dijete u JIL) .Ja ju nastojim utješiti i bodrim ju da izdrži sve izazove koji su stavljeni pred nju. Kako joj pomoći ,što reći,kako postupiti ???
Drugo ,zanima me ima li itko slićno iskustvo,bebać je još na intenzivnoj u inkubatoru na kisiku. Kao sve je ok a čim ga skinu sa kisika on se zadiše i opet ga vračaju na kisik. Od liječnika (žalosno ali istinito) nitko joj ne zna reći što je bebi a ona jadna ludi od svega. Svaki savjet je dobrodošao.

----------


## makita

Mogu samo ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ da sve bude dobro

----------


## mamaineven

Jao, nemam savjet ali šaljem puno ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ mami i bebi. Pa ne mogu vjerovati da doktori nemaju pojma, a bezobrazni su vjerovatno jer znaju da je njihova greška.

----------


## dunja&vita:-)))

~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za bebicu i mamu

----------


## Beti3

Ovo je stvarno neshvatljivo! Kako mogu biti takvi? 

Možda imate nekoga tko radi tamo, ili tko poznaje nekoga, jer kod nas ionako veze i poznanstva vrijede. Ako nema, neka muž odlučno nastupi, bez vikanja, ali i bez ulizivanja i zatraži točno sve o stanju bebe i mame. Ima potpuno pravo na to. I neka ne odustaje nakon nekoliko latinskih riječi kojima će ga htjeti otpraviti. Treba dobiti jasnu, točnu i razumljivu informaciju. 

Samo neka mama i beba što prije budu dobro~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## felicija

Bila sam danas kod njih u posjeti,bebača če probati polako skidati sa kisika da vide kako če reagirati. Njoj je najteže jer je odvojena od njega i tako silno želi dojiti a bembolino je još preslab za takav napor. Izdaja se ali to nije to...nadamo se dobrim vijestima

----------


## makita

> Bila sam danas kod njih u posjeti,bebača če probati polako skidati sa kisika da vide kako če reagirati. Njoj je najteže jer je odvojena od njega i tako silno želi dojiti a bembolino je još preslab za takav napor. Izdaja se ali to nije to...nadamo se dobrim vijestima


Naravno da to nije to, razumijem što kažeš, a mami i bebi je najteže.

Ipak, moguće je da sve bude posve u redu, još jednom ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za tu nadu

----------


## ZO

uh ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  :Heart: , da sve bude dobro

----------


## annie84

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## felicija

Ide na bolje,nije n a kisiku,danas ga vade iz inkubatora ali još danas če biti u intenzivnoj na promatranju. Ako  sve bude ok sutra ga mamica ima kod sebe u sobi. Počeo je sikiti ,mama je jako sretna zbog toga. Hvala Vam na dosadašnjoj podršci,  vibrice su još uvjek dobrodošle i nadamo se u ponedjeljak-utorak če Duje svojoj kući

----------


## Nivi

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  :Heart:

----------

